# Pain Meds/Constipation



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Can anyone advise me as to what pain medications do NOT cause constipation? I need relief greater than what acetaminophin gives me, but I can't use the tramadol that I have because it causes problems with my IBS-C. Surely there must be some pain medication that doesn't have this side effect? Thanks to anyone who responds.Best regards to all.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

bump


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Sorry I don't have any knowledge or experience on this! I read it, but that's why I didn't respond. Then, I figured I'd at least respond, so you'd know someone read it!














Hope you get something figured out!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Cyndie,I don't have any suggestions on pain meds that don't cause constipation. As far as I know, they all do to some extent. It depends upon the person.I'm one of those who can't tolerate pain meds too well due to constipation. My doc has always told me to double up on the stool softeners while on pain meds. It helps. I take stool softener every day, regardless of whether I actually have constipation problems or not. Can't be without it. The best stool softener to take is the one that says "Docusate Sodium" on the bottle. I buy the generic. And the strength I take is a 100 mg. capsule.Also, my Doc told me that if I do not have a b.m. by the second day, I am to take Milk of Magnesia and drink 20 oz. of water immediately after taking it. This works for me.Hope this helps.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks Feisty. I just found your reply. I'll try your suggestions. Much appreciated!!Happy Holidays everybody!!!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Happy Holidays to you, too, Cyndie!Let us know how you are doing from time to time.


----------

